# Using plastisol transfers on mesh



## IDEAGUY (Jun 4, 2009)

I would appreciate any advise on using plastisol transfers on a badger practice mesh jersey. this would be numbers on mesh, and I was thinking of using Ace transfer . would this work?
(2 sided practice jerseys)


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

When pressing plastisol or vinyl to mesh, you need a teflon sheet to insert inside the garment to keep from sticking to the front (back) of the garment. God Bless.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

+1 on the teflon


----------

